# Packages vs DIY



## Gordanus (10 Dec 2014)

At the moment, I have UPC providing Broadband, TV (for 2 TVs - basic channels, no extras), and Phone for somewhere around €70-80 per month.  

I'm happy with the broadband.  We don't watch much TV, but do watch some.  Everyone seems to be on their laptops most of the time.  And as for the phone! It's no strictly only for calls in, these days.  The youngster (looking for work) used it to ring a mobile during the day - €20!  We use Skype and Viber most of the time. But I do need a phone for the occasional call to elderly relatives abroad who can't use Skype.

So I got a phone call from Vodafone suggesting I go with their BB and phone package for somewhere in the region of €30 pm.

I'm all ready to sign up when I realise this could leave the household without TV for Christmas, and I'd be lynched.  So we got into a loooong conversation about alternatives to the UPC 2-tv deal.  All of which seem to involve: 

buying a tv box (Apple, Saorview, android box terms were tossed around like I know what they are); 
getting an aerial installed; 
getting a satelite receiver installed; 
buying a new tv with a USB port; 
and maybe all of the above.

Help! I really need to bring the cost down.  Any suggestions?  We're in central Dublin, so no problem with cables etc.


----------



## flowerman (10 Dec 2014)

Adverts.ie for 2nd hand TVs and also 2nd hand sat recievers.

Aldi were selling a Philex Saorview aerial kit for 14 euro a few weeks back.

Grand kit,as I have one installed myself in the attic and very good clear Saorview reception too.


You can also buy online from TV Trade or Satworld.

I have bought a fair few bits and bobs off both of them before (100cm dish,co-ax cabling,disteq splitters and LNBs) and they are sound to buy from a deal with.You can collect your order in person or have it delivered to you,whatever suits you.

www.tvtrade.ie

www.satworld.ie


I also have an android TV box at each TV point around the house,for the purpose of watching all other worldwide FTA Channels and my motorsport.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15886202592/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15886202762/

[broken link removed]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15805342171/


----------



## flowerman (10 Dec 2014)

I also switched my mobile from O2 to Tesco Mobile.
Tesco use the O2 network so coverage is fantastic.

15 euro a month and I get free calls to any network and any landline in Ireland.Thats anytime of the day and night too.
Calls to UK are only 1 cents per minute.

I can also use 5 euro of that 15 euro to purchase unlimited texts for the month too.
I also use my clubcard points to boost up my phone credit.
I have yet to pay for my phone credit with with actual cash,as I use the clubcard points to purchase the credit.
By using clubcard "boost" I turn 5 euro worth of clubcard vouchers into 15 euro phone credit.
Winner all round.


----------



## Thirsty (12 Dec 2014)

I had my own satellite installed about 5 years ago, supplied and fitted for about €300. 

If you're the handy type you could probably do it yourself.

 That gives me all the UK free view channels and a saorview box and small indoor aerial gives me all the Irish ones, with excellent reception.

Other than TV licence I haven't paid out anything else since so its well paid for itself.


----------



## flowerman (13 Dec 2014)

If you are stuck for cash seen as its so close to Christmas then theres a  good bit of satelite stuff going cheap on adverts.Anything from sat dishes,LNBs and set top boxes.

http://www.adverts.ie/for-sale/q_satelite+dish/

http://www.adverts.ie/for-sale/q_set+top+box/

If you choose carefully then you can make a very good FTA system up for not alot of money.


----------



## Gordanus (4 Feb 2015)

flowerman said:


> If you are stuck for cash seen as its so close to Christmas then theres a  good bit of satelite stuff going cheap on adverts.Anything from sat dishes,LNBs and set top boxes.
> 
> If you choose carefully then you can make a very good FTA system up for not alot of money.


 
Thanks, flowerman (and Thirsty).  Unfortunately, I'm neither technical nor DIY so am getting someone in to install a satellite for me.  Still trying to cancel the cable TV.  (Large blinkin' sigh!)  Next bit: see about upgrading TV to one with a USB socket - although I'm not quite sure why!  Techy friends just zip through a load of jargon, and when I look at them agape, they just repeat it.  Oh well, thank heavens for here


----------



## flowerman (4 Feb 2015)

Gordanus said:


> Thanks, flowerman (and Thirsty).  Unfortunately, I'm neither technical nor DIY so am getting someone in to install a satellite for me.  Still trying to cancel the cable TV.  (Large blinkin' sigh!)  Next bit: see about upgrading TV to one with a USB socket - although I'm not quite sure why!  Techy friends just zip through a load of jargon, and when I look at them agape, they just repeat it.  Oh well, thank heavens for here



USB slot would be for attaching the likes of a memory stick,a portable hard drive with multi-media on it (films) or any other devices.

Go for a TV with at least 2 x HDMI slots and the USB slot too.

HDMI allows you to connect dvd players without other devices that can be powered by the hdmi lead.


----------



## dam099 (4 Feb 2015)

Are Vodafone offering fibre broadband? If not I'd stick with UPC as their speeds much superior to the older DSL packages (and with the exception of a few areas are still much better than fibre broadband i.e.VDSL . If you are set on getting rid of the TV it might be better to downgrade to UPC broadband and phone packages for €40 or €45, I would expect the Vodafone price of €30 is an intro offer and you could be paying €45+ on after the offer is up.


----------



## flowerman (4 Feb 2015)

VF want 35 euro just for fibre broadband and no phone.

Sure you can get 120mb bb and anytime calls from UPC for the same money,less in my case,30 euro a month.


----------

